# Aristocraft SD45 GN Big Sky Blue



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

I just received my Aristocraft Great Northern Big Sky Blue SD45 today and let me just say it IS FANTASTIC! WOW factor is 10 for me. The SD45 is the locomotive and it's introduction that I first considered Aristocraft to be getting serious about model trains. This new unit just screams impressive. I wish they had done multiple units. Even still, it looks awesome leading a pair of B & M GP40's. Can't wait to PLAY!

Nate


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

photos??????


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 03/04/2009 9:32 PM
photos??????

I just pulled mine out of the box. Here it is with enlarged images by clicking individual images below:


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

seems like I had a 420 in the other GN colors????


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty has had a senior moment again.







Later RJD


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

What a tremendous looking locomotive... ! 
Gar


----------



## billhhh (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice looking loco. I want one, where did you find it, what is the item #? Thanks


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Wow...I don't even mind it's a lo-nose!


----------

